# Post a picture of your messy work bench



## T Bolt (Sep 26, 2010)

Looking at Dirks Blenheim thread and his clean work bench, and all the discussion about it gave me the idea for this thread.

Its been several weeks since I've had the time to do anything in the way of cleaning on my bench. See if anyone can top it!!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2010)

Can't beat that !!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't beat that, but I come close on occassion..

Still I had a break for about 1 day after finishing up my BoB Hurricane and this critter moved right in. 

Yep, that's right it's an aussie deadly mega redback!

Cheeky [email protected]! Justice was swift.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 27, 2010)

Bite your tongue............ I work on the dining room table, She wouldn't allow a mess!!!!!!!

T, you must have a separate card table to work on.


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 27, 2010)

ozhawk40 said:


> Yep, that's right it's an aussie deadly mega redback!


So
what would happen if one of those bit you?

Death or just sickness?


----------



## ozhawk40 (Sep 27, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> So
> what would happen if one of those bit you?
> 
> Death or just sickness?



No person has died from a redback's bite since the antivenom was discovered. 8)


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 27, 2010)

ozhawk40 said:


> No person has died from a redback's bite since the antivenom was discovered. 8)


Another entry for

'Creatures you shouldn't cuddle while in Oz'

then...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 27, 2010)

My bench looked similar to yours Glenn....but I have cleaned mine up a bit....


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine has not ever gotten that bad. Recently cleaned it up so I'll need to wait a while to post messy pics.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2010)

Well, I can honestly say I've never had a deadly critter residing on my work bech.


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2010)

My wife says that's a St Andrews Cross spider.. and we Have to believe our wives!!!! ....... can't say what it will do to you tho.
And proof I have to have a neet bench........
The sign on the chair is for Chook here on the forum, he's a welder and I threw this together for him.....


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

Way too neat Bill....mess it up a bit mate....you're making me nervous with this neatness thing....


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2010)

I would like to oblige Wayne. But you don't know my Annie......................! You don't know how bad she wants to Dust the area!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2010)

What is it with women, that they always want to dust anything that doesn't move?!!


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2010)

None of My doing ............. that's fer shur!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 28, 2010)

N4521U said:


> I would like to oblige Wayne. But you don't know my Annie......................! You don't know how bad she wants to Dust the area!



Don't mess with the Missus...Gotcha! 

Lucky for me my Missus don't go near the modelling area...


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 28, 2010)

N4521U said:


> My wife says that's a St Andrews Cross spider..


What's it cross about?
What is it with Oz creepy-crawlies, we didn't deport them as well, did we?


----------



## N4521U (Sep 28, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> What's it cross about?



It's the way they sit in the web. Usually they are spread out into an "X" shape in the web.
We do have a collection of oddities here. I've been here ten years, been up to Lightning Ridge, out to Broken Hill, down to Melbourne, and up to Brisbane and have never had to jump back from anything....... 'cept the bloody flies............... they knows when you is acommin.

Wayne, she don't mind, long as I can clear the deck in a hurry.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 28, 2010)

N4521U said:


> 'cept the bloody flies............... they knows when you is acommin.



That's what the corks on the hat are for isn't it mate?


----------



## Colin1 (Sep 28, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> That's what the corks on the hat are for isn't it mate?


Hey! I never said that!


----------



## rochie (Sep 29, 2010)

cheers Glenn, my missus thought my bench was untidy today so i've just shown her your picture and i'm now off the hook !


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2010)

Gents,

Please , pay your attention to Quotation tags when you use the Quote option. Every error can make the forum program working slower ..... or crash. I have corrected all of them here.


----------



## Lucke.stz (Sep 29, 2010)

mine is clean up


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 29, 2010)

rochie said:


> cheers Glenn, my missus thought my bench was untidy today so i've just shown her your picture and i'm now off the hook !


Glad I could be of help Karl! 

I did some cleaning and hopefully mine doesn't qualify as the most messy anymore...... at least for now....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

Lucke.stz said:


> mine is clean up



Lucas, I'm sure it really is a mess, you work with stuff so tiny we just can't see it!


----------



## seesul (Sep 30, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Glad I could be of help Karl!
> 
> I did some cleaning and hopefully mine doesn't qualify as the most messy anymore...... at least for now....



Wow, I believe you toke a picture of another room


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2010)

Amazing what an hour of clean up will do !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> I did some cleaning and hopefully mine doesn't qualify as the most messy anymore...... at least for now....



You could have put some clean newsprint down Glenn...............


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

I think Glenn has cleverly camouflaged that bench of his to trick us...see how he places the 109 to distract us.....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's my latest. had to clear it a bit after this pic to make room for the C-75 build, back to that one once more.

You can barely see it top right in the "on hold" bin.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

Not too shabby Andy!


----------



## T Bolt (Sep 30, 2010)

Vic Balshaw said:


> You could have put some clean newsprint down Glenn...............



I like the newspaper! Kind of looks like a Jackson Pollock painting. Maybe I can sell it!


----------



## Lucke.stz (Oct 3, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Lucas, I'm sure it really is a mess, you work with stuff so tiny we just can't see it!



That´s my secret


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm jealous, some of you guys have entire rooms!

I'm like N4521U, I have the "pack and carry" model of an art desk.


----------



## Loiner (Oct 11, 2010)

It's nice to see some of your dedicated work spaces. I think if I had somewhere dedicated I'd get more than one model every three months finished, I seem to spend half my modelling time getting stuff out and putting it away again at the moment. I'll have to start working on the Missus.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2010)

Better to work on a table - things might fall off the Missus. I'll get me coat ..... again !


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 11, 2010)

My Work space, the kids play room! 80% of that stuff will fit back into the box


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nothing wrong with that... except the cuff off side the head when you get overspray on your wife's beautiful wooden back chairs.

Wives ruin everything. Well maybe except sex. And cleaning up the kids vomit. I'm sure I'll think of something else.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 12, 2010)

Do tell...Matt?


----------



## Loiner (Oct 12, 2010)

I've almost been in trouble before when she tried cleaning the bedroom window and when puzzled why the layer of misted grime wouldn't come off, I realised what it was and said I'd take care of it. It took about an hour to scrape the dried on grey primer spray off that darned window (which is right behind the cupboard top I use for modelling).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> Nothing wrong with that... except the cuff off side the head when you get overspray on your wife's beautiful wooden back chairs.
> 
> Wives ruin everything. Well maybe except sex. And cleaning up the kids vomit. I'm sure I'll think of something else.



 Nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine on a VERY good day. It was just cleaned up when I took this pic. This is in my basement workshop. The cabinets are from my old kitchen and a new countertop made from plywood and masonite.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 12, 2010)

Nice setup Andy. What's the PVC pipe on the wall for?


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 12, 2010)

T Bolt said:


> Nice setup Andy. What's the PVC pipe on the wall for?



Keeps the lines from the beer keg off the work bench?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 12, 2010)

KevinK. said:


> Keeps the lines from the beer keg off the work bench?



I think I need one of those!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 12, 2010)

I wish!

It's actually a dust collector Glenn. The modelling area is in my woodworking shop and the pipe goes all around and is attached to a big 1600CFM Fan. You can hook up attachments like a hose to the home made blast gates. You can see one just behind the stem of the black lamp on the left. The gate slides to open the pipe.

One project I have in mind is to build spray booth that I can attached to the dust collector.


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 12, 2010)

A spray booth is on the list of things I want to build too. The paint is beginning to come off the stove range hood in the kitchen and my wife had hinted that she wants a new one. I have an idea that I can build a plywood box to mount the old one on and and vent it outside. It would even have a built in light!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 13, 2010)

Very nice set-up Andy


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Vic. Since I took that pic, I installed a foot rest in the leg space below the desk for added comfort. Marguerita holder is next on the list. Oh, and a place for the Swedish massuese to stand as well.8)


----------



## looney (Oct 13, 2010)

I might be able to find drawings/ materials needed for a spraybooth.. I saw it on a dutch site:

http://pages.interlog.com/~ask/scale/tips/booth.htm

in dutch if need be I can translate
http://www.modelbrouwers.nl/docs/modelbrouwers_how-to_spuitcabine.pdf 
http://www.modelbrouwers.nl/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=11853

German: (sorry no translation here)
http://www.modellversium.de/tipps/3-nuetzliches-aus-dem-alltag/47-.html


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2010)

Post if you find them. I'm interested. Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2010)

That's got to be the poshest, most de luxe, up-market, Class One, posing work bench I've ever seen!
Don't tell me - you wear a dinner suit and black tie when spraying !!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2010)

Where do the servants sit at???????

On a serious note, it looks like you have a bottle of Cutex on the counter, what do you use it for?


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 13, 2010)

looney said:


> I might be able to find drawings/ materials needed for a spraybooth.. I saw it on a dutch site:
> 
> Building A Paint Booth
> 
> ...



Thanks looney, that first one is pretty much what I had in mind.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Where do the servants sit at???????
> 
> On a serious note, it looks like you have a bottle of Cutex on the counter, what do you use it for?



For my nails, silly!

Seriously, it's for doing this: filling without sanding

Looney, thanks for the links. Kinda what I had in mind, although the halogen pot lights are a bit over the top. Hot too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 13, 2010)

Crimea_River said:


> Seriously, it's for doing this: filling without sanding



 Sweet Mother Jesus, this might just be my answer to my putty "issues"

THANK YOU!


----------



## looney (Oct 14, 2010)

The spots increase the heat inside to about 40°C (I reckon about 100°+ F)


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 14, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Sweet Mother Jesus, this might just be my answer to my putty "issues"



It is, just make sure you tape on all sides as close as you can to the area to be filled, wack in the filler and with a cotton bud dipped into the Cutex, just wipe it over the filler. if you do the job well, you may even get away without having to sand it back. I did it on the wing joints of the Roc today and may have pics tomorrow,.


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 14, 2010)

Woah! That Nail Polish remover is just brilliant!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah, it really is a nice way to fill seams and avoid all that sanding and rescribing. Need to do it on my Spitfire I GB.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2010)

I carry mine in my pocket....take out whenever needed.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 15, 2010)

I wish I knew that secret when I did my Revell SR-71. That would have saved me much aggravation, a bucket of chicken and a divorce.


----------



## SuperFire (Feb 22, 2018)

I am but a virgin! Be gentle! Dolls belonged to my departed Mother; don't give me any crap!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)

Humm.. not too bad , looks like a cold-war shelter. I would say..

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SuperFire (Feb 22, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Humm.. not too bad , looks like a cold-war shelter. I would say..



LOL! It's the back room of the house. It's dark back there but nobody cares if I use it, or bothers me.  (doubles as a spill-over bedroom during the holiday's but other than that, it's MINE!)


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 22, 2018)

Far too tidy for proper modelling.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2018)

Yep, and there aren't any empty beer cans/wine/whisky/brandy bottles either !


----------

